# Chaos dwarves help



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Ok I've ALWAYS wanted to do a chaos dwarf army but they were discontinued before I got in the game. So my question is which army book would use to run them in proper games and why.

Thanks

Gothic


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Have you seen the Forge World CD? I'm not sure, but they may have released rules for them as well.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Yeah I have seen the FW models but you cannot use fw rule in tournies. These will be my main fantasy army which will be taken to tournaments.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The Chaos Dwarf army list in Tamurkhan says it is official, so that would be the best list - unless your tourney organisers have specifically banned it.

Otherwise, Dwarves would have the closest stats, but might not be ideal for all of the daemon engines/magic that Chaos Dwarves have.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ideally the Chaos Dwarf list is best but yeah if not you'd just have to run normal Dwarves sorry.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Tamurkhan also allows Chaos Dwarves to make appearances in a Warriors of Chaos army. Not a lot, mostly just a contingent or two.

I was actually JUST looking at these lists earlier today, in fact. They're pretty strong.


----------

